# Glenmoor



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

In case you didn't see it in the "Deck" section, here is GLENMOOR at 32'=1" completely handbuilt!
Bob


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Bob, that's impressive work. Sadly, I don't have the patience to even start something like that. Well done!! Don


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks. I don't have much patience either. GLENMOOR took 56 hours to build all timed on a stopwatch. If I stopped for any reason, I stopped the watch. 
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Bob, Well done, a beautiful ship!
Am curious though, 56 hours over how many day's?


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

The model are good and so small. 
I look the photo about it and it is so small then compare vith pen.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Jerome.

I began it 2nd April this year and completed it 7th May this year.

I worked on 25 days. The least amount of work on one day was 0.8 hours and the most was 5.2 hours. But the 5.2 hours was split because I worked 3.2 hours on the ship whilst my wife did the sea in 2 hours in the other room!

Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I think I may find a stop watch Bob. It is a really good idea for time keeping.
And 25 days is a fair amount of time for a ship model.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

A few questions Bob. And sorry if I have asked them before.
Is the water surrounded by what looks like twisted line painted gold?
And what have you used for rigging? Wire I would suppose?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Jerome,
I time the work with a stopwatch as you have correctly assumed. If I stop for anything at all, I stop the watch. At the end of each day, I write the time spent on it in the "Building Log" on the computer. At the end of the build, the computer adds it all up form me.

The junction between the sea and the bevelled edging is tightly twisted 24 swg enamelled copper wire.

The masts and derricks are a combination of fine brass tube and rod and copper rod. The rigging is all fine coper wire. 

25 days is really "something and nothing" when you compare it to the length of time some modellers take. I know someone who has been building a 74-gun ship (hull only) for just over 30 years! Kit modellers often tell me they haven't the time to scratchbuild, but when I ask how long they spend on their kits it is usually either months and months or years and years. I just haven't got that type of patience.

This is the 240th I have completed since I started counting in October '92 (When I left the sea).

When it came time to retire three years ago, I found that I couldn't stop. After a week, I became bored and out came the books and tools. I don't fight it now. I enjoy building them, so why not?

Just had a couple of days off, but will be at it again tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Bob,
Nice to see Glenmoor looking so smart. I was R/O in her for 5 months in 1964 for my first round world voyage, Port Line charter from UK to New Zealand, then grain from Sydney to Newcastle and Leith. I joined her again in 1965 and did various voyages eventually paying off a year later, by which time she had started Anchor Line run(UK - India), as Runciman's had taken over that company. Happy days.

Jim


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Jim,
Thanks for comments. I built the model in the original colours of black with white stripe because I found it far more attractive than the grey that she finished up with. Have you any idea when the black was changed to grey?
Also, do you remember where the emergency aerial went to, it is not on at the moment. Also a few other bits and things to deal with yet.
Bob


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Bob,
Sorry but can not recollect where the emergency aerial was situated. In my time she was under the traditional Runciman colours. I finally paid off in April 1966, shortly after they took over Anchor Line. We did the first cargo home from India. Anchor Line traditionally had black hulls and black funnels so where the grey came from I don't know.
I wish you luck in finding out further details, I am afraid my memory is getting a bit fuzzy after all those years.

Jim


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Jim,
Thanks. On considering it, the emergency aerial probably went across to a post, but with the derricks up, the aerial would have to be down anyway. So I will just have to say that the ship is proceeding upriver from the anchorage with derricks topped in readiness for cargo. Most pictures I have of the ship are grey, it was only when I looked at the trials photograph that I realised she was originally black with white stripe.
Bob


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

I left Runcimans in 1963 by which time all hulls were grey. If I remember correctly they were changed from black to grey during 1961/62 when a Mr Cowper was Chief Sup. I think the first was Jedmoor. The model looks great very professional.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

In my period, Glenmoor was certainly black hull, although by that time she had lost the white stripe. All I can think is that as baileysan says they went from black to grey in 1961/62, they must have reverted by March 1964, when I first joined her. I was surprised in later years to see her in Anchor Line funnel colours with grey hull.

Jim


----------



## jjp (May 18, 2009)

My last trip as a cadet was on the Glenmoor (May to Sept 1968), when she was still in
the Moor Line colours(not sure about the white line). Remember it well becuase i got
kick up the rear end from Capt Howlett, for spilling blue paint on freshly painted black
deck.

jim


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for further replies. I knew she was black with white stripe when new, but didn't know when they decided to change it. I wouldn't even have built GLENMOOR if she had been grey from the start. I combed all my plans looking for an attractive black hull/white stripe British ship to build. Also wanted one with a flat-topped funnel and nothing too complicated.

Wilhelmsen's of Norway had lots of lovely ships that would have been suitable, but I have already done TRAFALGAR and on this occasion wanted a British ship for writing purposes. Will no doubt build another Wilhelmsen's presently - real beauties!

Bob


----------



## colin.lyons2 (Oct 13, 2005)

glenmoor was my first ship joined her 2nd week in dec 1964 at meadowside Glasgow for las palmas for bunkers then santa fe rossario and b.a argentina loading grain paid off in Manchester ,rejoined her sailed for new Orleans and Westwego paid of in Manchester again


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipbuilder.sm.12th.may.2010,04:14.re:glemoor.a fine model a credit to you.keeping time on the stop wach keeps you up to date on work time.i came across this old thread and thought I would say good day.regards ben27


----------



## Garethed (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hull*

I want to build a model of one of my ships, but would like to start with a ready-made hull. Does anyone know where I can get a hull so that I can start my model?
Thanks in anticipation...!


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

You'll probably have to hire someone to build a hull for you.
There are not many manufactured hulls out there in the big old world.
Unless your looking for a big model for the Radio Controlled crowd. 
As in 50 + inches long.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

What a lovely model. I scratchbuild railway locomotives myself and they take anywhere from 100 to 200 hours to build. It depends on the level of detail. I make fairly basic ones as I want them to play with. At one stage I made them for a living but now I just do it for pleasure as I just enjoy making things.
Looking forward to seeing some more. 
rgds
Graham Powell 
(ex R/O Portishead radio)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. These days, I find myself making less and less(Sad) Interest is falling away rapidly in ships of the post war years until the mid 60's when they started to look "funny" (to me, if not anyone else!(LOL))
Nowadays, I find myself returning more and more to iron & steel square-riggers, another most neglected era, but they are easier to build than steamers & motor ships and are nowhere near as big!!
Bob


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Come on Bob get a few pics of your work in progress on here..or are you busy building mouse traps?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Look at this, which didn't help me one bit and sent me into a backward slide(Sad)
http://www.charlesmillerltd.com/Catalogues/ms301013/page007.html 
It is part of the results of the sales at Charles Miller Nautical, London 11 days ago. Scroll down to Lots 339 and 340. I built them over 13 years ago as private commissions and they turned up at the sale. Note the prices they went for, bearing in mind that the buyer had to pay 20% on top of that, so the _Clan MacTaggart_ was approaching £4,000! Models I built years ago are now going for incredible sums, but I am lucky to make the minimum wage on new builds. I don't take private commissions any more, but I would feel guilty about getting _Clan MacTaggart_ prices anyway. It makes it even worse when people say they can't tell the difference in quality between what I produce now and what I produced years ago!
Look at these two, both models of my first ship, _Rhodesia Star_. I built the first in 1973 and the 2nd in 1999, and I am amazed at the number of people who can't tell the difference in quality - enough to drive one to drink(==D)


----------

